# Vidyamandir Classes - REVIEW



## woohooguy (May 14, 2010)

I joined VMC last year, after a "dad-i-messed-it-up-no-hope" entrance test in which i surprisingly got selected in the Regular Batch. I live in Noida and used to go to the centre at Punjabi Bagh by carpool. But the Metro is the norm now (a saving of 300 bucks per trip doesnt hurt either) The main centre (for regulars) is now shifted at Netaji Subash Place (Codename: NSP) but that's hardly 5 km from the older centre.

The Faculty: VMC boasts of a pretty impressive panel of teachers. It was started by 3 IITian brothers -Shyam Mohan, Man Mohan, Brij Mohan, who teach Phy, Math, Chem respectively.

Chemistry : Organic and some Physical: 
BADE BHAIYYA!!! In fact, he teaches so good, lets say it again BADE BAHIYYA FTW!!!! Known as Brij Mohan by non-VMC-ites, he is the eldest teacher in VMC (50 something) but his  passion and sense of humor will just blow you away. He inspires you to actually study for yourself (you might forget it all an hour after you come out of the class, but atleast it induces energy to study in the class atleast). Definitely THE teacher for organic, he teaches nothing more, nothing less than what IIT demands. Might hurt the sentiments of the occasional perfectionist who "chases excellence, not success", but he is the most practical guy ever. 

Say it again. Bade Bhaiya. Organic. This is what I call a class.


Chemistry : Physical : 
Kulwinder Bhaiya: The cool surd who (in Bade Bhaiya words) "koshish karta hoon sardaaro waale joke maarke bachho ko jaga ke to rakh sakoon, par yeh Q batch hai ki sote hi rehte hai). Good sense of humour again, he's a pretty awesome teacher who can get angry sometimes.

Physics: 
Shyam Mohan: The calm guy. Hair flat, shirt tucked, he exudes calmness. WARNING: There is no use attending the class unless you have spent atleast a day on the chapter yourself. Really. The calmness can ocassionally induce sleep, but the classes are so rare that you wont dare sleep. He does like to teach a little more than the topics in the module, which indeed comes useful, but makes you wonder why didnt they include it in the module (Hope you read this, VMC)

Maths:
Munna Bhaiya: The stylish one among the original 3 brothers, whom you can mistake as a college student (he aint even 40). He makes maths look the simplest among the three subjects (its an illusion of-course) He's pretty tech-savvy and ocassionaly holds these all-4-batches-taught-simultaneously-through-tablet-pc-and-projector which although a novel concept, can cause lack of interest in the class. People says that he drives a Ferrari and is the CTO of a Silicon Valley software firm, but he does a good job being humble.

Other teachers include Pallu (Maths) Vivek (Maths), Faizal (Physics), and constantly-changing-inorganic-teachers. Can't go on typing, can I?

There is no set schedule of classes. No weekend / weekday batch as such, probably due to the limited no. of students. One is told the dates of the next few classes on the class day. If one cant attend a particular class, he/she can attend it with any other batch.

VMC puts a lot of emphasis on self-studying and discourages spoonfeeding and rightly so. Attempting things before reading the solution are the only way the brain's gonna grow. Speaking of solutions, I've seen that many coaching institutes dont provide detailed solutions of the excersices in non-correspondence courses. Do they expect students to ask teachers how to solve a question again if they happen to forget it?? Thankfully, VMC provides hard-copies of solutions of all exercies for easy reference.

The performance test are of two types 3.0HRT (3 Hour Review Test, i know, fancy name) which is (duh) of 3 hours, and the IIT-patterned 6 hour test (two papers of  3 hours each), which are held after every month.

On to the environment. All the rooms have a sexy air conditioning system which is a hate-to-love thing really. If you come to the class straight after school, it is just TOO tempting to snore away under the AC. It does take a lot of willpower to actually study in an afterschool class (especially physical chemistry); so i prefer to give school a miss on classdays. The washrooms and water arrangements are pretty good (kickass in the new centre, infact) The teachers dont mind if you walk out the class to take a leak; they prefer you dont ask them for permission for such petty things.

I'm currently in the class XII batch, my entrances are next year. I've been getting rank of ~60-70 in the tests and hope they get better.

REMEMBER THE GOLDEN RULE:
Whatever you do, dont sleep in the class.
NOT in any class
DEFINITELY NOT in Vivek Bhaiya's class.

EXPERT TIP:
If you feel your scores go too low in Paper-II of the 6-Hour Test, its because people are just too tired. Red Bull gives you wings. Have half a can after Paper I. Atleast 30 more marks guaranteed.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

VMC is good but i prefer Bansal classes as i am x-bansalite !


----------



## woohooguy (May 16, 2010)

umm, lets not start at fanboyism.
since you studied at Bansal, u obviously cant comment on studies at VMC.
similarly i cant comment on studies at any other coaching institution.

Cheers.


----------

